# Bear whitetail ii compound bow



## Donnielewis1

This is a pic he sent me of the bow


----------



## rycountryboy

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts

:welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## neo71665

Nice old bows, I have an one and 2 in my collection.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter

:welcome: *to Archery Talk! *:cheers:


----------



## nightwolf1974

the whitetail 2 was my first compound, still have it.


----------



## wicked1Joe

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## Carpshooter

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: I use an old bow like that for bowfishing ,welcome !


----------



## BWiz

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

